# I Don’t Know What I Have!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Does any body know what this clicked shape is for? It has to do with horses I think. Note that the center hole is not centered either way. -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Decorative surround for press studs ?


----------

